# Newport Ky



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 16, 2017)

here's the info


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2017)

I might be passing through there on that day. We'll see.

Not sure if having this on a holiday weekend is a great idea?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 24, 2017)

anyone here setting up ?


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2017)

Any pics of how it went?


----------

